# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  یه سوال

## bee

سلام . من امروز رفتم کارنامه پیش رو گرفتم بعد فیزیک نهایی 6.25 شدم و نمره سالانه هم شده 9.25 کنارشم زده مردود . ولی مدیرمون گفت که با تبصره قبولی و نمیخواد شهریور امتحان بدی . حالا یکی بیاد بگه این تبصره چیه

----------


## va6hid

اینهمه سن داری تبصره نمیدونی چیه؟ :Yahoo (21): 

اگه نمره سالانه درست بالای 7 باشه تبصره میزنی 10 میشی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bee

دمت گرم . ینی حالا من قبولم دیگه

----------


## va6hid

> دمت گرم . ینی حالا من قبولم دیگه


اره داداش برو مدرسه بگو برات اوکیش کنن.

----------

